# Clarion DRX 9175L Manual or specs?



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello, I'm hoping someone out there can tell me a little bit about this deck. Or do one better and point me towards a manual. Thanks for any help.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on this? Other than the fact that it's a 6 volt dead-head.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry, but your fact is wrong it's a 2v dead head. Built-in RDS, optional DSP/TV/CD changer controller. Pacparts.com might have a manual still. I miss mine. It was stolen back in 98. If you ever wish to sell it,lmk. I'm a clarion collector.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> Sorry, but your fact is wrong it's a 2v dead head. Built-in RDS, optional DSP/TV/CD changer controller. Pacparts.com might have a manual still. I miss mine. It was stolen back in 98. If you ever wish to sell it,lmk. I'm a clarion collector.


How dare you dispute my fact! I'm totally kidding. I was only going off of what one of the distributors told me. I did check Pacparts (I think that's the name) and they didn't seem to have a manual that went back that far.

Can you tell me some more of the features of this deck? Like does it have a crossover, etc. I picked this up with a CDC635, and while there is the obvious changer plug, there is another plug (8 pin) that I'm not familiar with. Maybe that's for the tv?

Thanks for the info, by the way.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man i loved this deck back in the day. The 8 pin plug is more then likely for the DSP controls. No built in crossover.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you AP, and thanks to SMgreen20 who gave me some info on this deck last night. I can't come up with a manual but I'm pretty satisfied with the info I have now.

If I had another car this deck woud probably go into it. But I already have two Eclipse high voltage dead heads that I'm very happy with.

Thanks again guys!


----------

